# Leandro Paredes



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

me ne sono innamorato magari lo riuscissimo a prendere
*
Leandro Paredes | El Heredero:*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Innamorato su youtube?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Innamorato su youtube?



no no,lo conosco da tempo però ho visto che non c'era ancora un topic su di lui e così l'ho aperto,per chi mi hai preso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> no no,lo conosco da tempo però ho visto che non c'era ancora un topic su di lui e così l'ho aperto,per chi mi hai preso?


Per uno sprovveduto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

anni?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anni?



20


----------



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> me ne sono innamorato magari lo riuscissimo a prendere
> *
> Leandro Paredes | El Heredero:*



Seguo il Boca per motivi etnici, potenzialmente è il nuovo Riquelme nei nostri cuori. Gioca in prima squadra da quando aveva 16 anni, 19 presenze e 4 reti. A Mondiale sub17 del 2011, 6 presenze e due reti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> 20



Ti correggo, ne fa 19 a fine giugno!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Seguo il Boca per motivi etnici, potenzialmente è il nuovo Riquelme nei nostri cuori. Gioca in prima squadra da quando aveva 16 anni, 19 presenze e 4 reti. A Mondiale sub17 del 2011, 6 presenze e due reti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



giusto mi sono confuso con felipe anderson è lui il 93,paredes è del 94

fatto sta che per me può diventare un riquelme "migliore"


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Viene alla Roma a quanto pare. Colpaccio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

Che razza di accordo è un prestito di 18 mesi con diritto di riscatto? LOL


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Perchè noi questi acquisti non li facciamo mai??? La Roma prende sempre questi ragazzi e sono quasi tutti interessanti. Poi pagare Paredes, tra prestito e riscatto, solo 4.75 mln, è un affarone.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perchè noi questi acquisti non li facciamo mai??? La Roma prende sempre questi ragazzi e sono quasi tutti interessanti. Poi pagare Paredes, tra prestito e riscatto, solo 4.75 mln, è un affarone.



Vergara, Salamon, Niang, Viudez, cardacio, Grimi, Adiyah...Quanti ne vuoi ancora ?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vergara, Salamon, Niang, Viudez, cardacio, Grimi, Adiyah...Quanti ne vuoi ancora ?



I nostri sono tutti sconosciuti. Paredes invece si sa da un bel po' che sia un potenziale crack.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vergara, Salamon, Niang, Viudez, cardacio, Grimi, Adiyah...Quanti ne vuoi ancora ?



passi per vergara , niang e ssalamon , ma gli altri erano tutte tangenti ai procuratori , paragonare questi acquisti con quello di paredes non ci sta proprio


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> passi per vergara , niang e ssalamon , ma gli altri erano tutte tangenti ai procuratori , paragonare questi acquisti con quello di paredes non ci sta proprio





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I nostri sono tutti sconosciuti. Paredes invece si sa da un bel po' che sia un potenziale crack.



Ero ironico

Non ho messo l'emoticon ma pensavo si capisse lo stesso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ero ironico
> 
> Non ho messo l'emoticon ma pensavo si capisse lo stesso.



qui dentro ci sono difensori/estimatori di certi giocatori , quindi non si sa mai se si è ironici o no


----------



## Aldo (7 Gennaio 2014)

Un giocatore che dopo l'infortunio non è riuscito ad esprimersi sugli stessi livelli, faticando a trovare spazio nel Boca. Una scommessa, una scommessa che comunque sono contento che è stata fatta


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ero ironico
> 
> Non ho messo l'emoticon ma pensavo si capisse lo stesso.



Dovevi mettere l'emoticon. Eh eh.....


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dovevi mettere l'emoticon. Eh eh.....



Diciamo che se fosse stato vero avrei dovuto farmi vedere da qualcuno molto bravo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che se fosse stato vero avrei dovuto farmi vedere da qualcuno molto bravo.



Infatti


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Sembrerebbe passare in prestito al Chievo (Sportmediaset).*


----------



## Stex (22 Gennaio 2014)

è forte??


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> è forte??



Ne parlano bene da qualche anno... vedremo...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Visto diverse volte a Empoli quest'anno. Tanta tanta tantissima roba.. Ha una tecnica pazzesca, beati i romanisti che lo riavranno l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Visto diverse volte a Empoli quest'anno. Tanta tanta tantissima roba.. Ha una tecnica pazzesca, beati i romanisti che lo riavranno l'anno prossimo.



Plusvalenza is back


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Visto diverse volte a Empoli quest'anno. Tanta tanta tantissima roba.. Ha una tecnica pazzesca, beati i romanisti che lo riavranno l'anno prossimo.



Plusvalenza is back


----------



## kolao95 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Più lo vedo giocare e più mi innamoro. Diventerà fortissimissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Più lo vedo giocare e più mi innamoro. Diventerà fortissimissimo.



Senza Garcia , che non fa giocare i giovani nenache a morire ( lui, Ucan, ma anche Verde ne sono un esempio incredibile), e con il ruolo da titolare questo diventerà un grandissimo


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Davanti alla difesa sta facendo benissimo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Più lo vedo giocare e più mi innamoro. Diventerà fortissimissimo.



Mi quoto.
Come fatto con Romagnoli, prendiamo 15-20 milioni e diamoli alla Roma per questo qui. E' troppo forte.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi quoto.
> Come fatto con Romagnoli, prendiamo 15-20 milioni e diamoli alla Roma per questo qui. E' troppo forte.



Quoto, lo prenderei subito.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Maggio 2016)

Se arrivano i cinesi questo è il primo da prendere. Fenomenale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se arrivano i cinesi questo è il primo da prendere. Fenomenale.



ogni volta che gioca non riesci a trattenerti ahahhaa
comunque si piace anche a me, lui e zielinski li prenderei al volo, metterei 30 e prendo entrambi


----------



## kolao95 (7 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ogni volta che gioca non riesci a trattenerti ahahhaa
> comunque si piace anche a me, lui e zielinski li prenderei al volo, metterei 30 e prendo entrambi



Ahahahah, sì, avrò scritto qua una decina di messaggi, però questo ogni volta che lo vedo giocare mi piace sempre di più.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se arrivano i cinesi questo è il primo da prendere. Fenomenale.



Torna a Roma sicuramente. E ci rimane.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Torna a Roma sicuramente. E ci rimane.



Anche a me piace molto, ma se non sbaglio la Roma lo pagò non poco dal Boca (6 milioni o qualcosa del genere). Quindi lo vorranno vendere a cifre alte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Torna a Roma sicuramente. E ci rimane.



Sabatini ha detto che non è detto


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Maggio 2016)

deve rimanere, può diventare fortissimo


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sembra sia in uscita dalla Roma e si vocifera di un forte interessamento della Juventus.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sembra sia in uscita dalla Roma e si vocifera di un forte interessamento della Juventus.



Non ci credo che lo vendano alla rivale diretta per il titolo, dai. Posto che con Allegri non vedrebbe il campo.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Boh, per ora è un fail abbastanza clamoroso. È di una passività senza palla sconcertante, gioca da fermo. C'è una differenza lampante con De Rossi.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia che cesso atomico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2017)

In fase di non possesso non ci siamo proprio; le qualità tecniche sono indubbie, ma non difende.
Dovrà lavorare tanto su questo aspetto, altrimenti si potrà riciclare giusto in zona salvezza o nell'alta serie B.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

non ha le palle.


----------

